# Barn owl clock



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Most definitely not my cuppa. I might make some off the wall desgns, but when it comes to things like clocks, I tend to go pretty much traditional. But I figure SunnyBob will jump all of this, it being an owl and all. Hehehe Don't hurt me Bob, Rainman put me up to it.
>
Barn Owl Clock


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I dont believe you Theo, i have it on good authority that rainman got so involved with insulating his workshop that he accidentally walled up his ipad, which is why we havent heard from him for several hours.

Damn thats an awful lot of work for a clock that looks a bit weird.
I presume its supposed to be a bird that outgrew the nest box before it could fly away. But he does say its an entry in a competition, so he's showcasing his work rather than trying to K.I.S.S.

I'm just finishing off a sit up and beg teddy bear, and every time I go to put the eyes on, I keep thinking "thats a clock right there". trouble is I dont have a spare mechanism. Decisions decisions.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Did you ever have to make up your mind, pick up on one and leave the other behind? Sometimes projects are like that, which one to do next, hmmmmm.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Didn't see any picture in the link. Interested as I might be making a clock for a function in August.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> Did you ever have to make up your mind, pick up on one and leave the other behind?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The design looked better than the execution. I don't understand why he did not follow his design for the face especially when he made the face from clay. I would have added the face shape, beak and eyes to the clay face. The round face just does not work for me.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

The video didn't work for me, said not available. So went to youtube by clicking utube in the lower right corner. One of my favorite bands.


Dunno why no picture, so here is the clock. Looks like it just hatched, partly, and totally agree, make an owl face on the dial and it would improve it 100%. Which still would not be enough to make me want to make one.


----------

